# low dose slin/hgh pwo only



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Ive not used either peptides as yet but am thinking of adidng thing to a test/tren/npp bulk cycle I have planned later this year hoping to push 240lb @ 10% this time next year,...218 @10 ish now, my diet and training is always as good as I can get , work dosnt allow it to be perfect

thinking 3-4 iu hgh with the same of fast acting slin im bi lat pwo only, through out the planned cycle , 10 weeks

any imput from those those in the know would be of great help


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Sounds like a decent plan.

Some would advicate EOD shots of GH.

The only thing I can see that might cause a problem is running Tren and NPP together both being 19nor.

I would use boldenone to clomplete the stack.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

whennbulking i prefer to use a larger dose of GH eod opposed to ed i find this gives me better mass


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

redman said:


> Sounds like a decent plan.
> 
> Some would advicate EOD shots of GH.
> 
> ...


cheers,

most folk say dont run 2 nor-19 aas but.. nothing has put slabs of muscle on my frame like npp and nothing alters my body comp like a good dose of tren , what do you think of bold?

i train eod so jabs would fit in nice to my program


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> whennbulking i prefer to use a larger dose of GH eod opposed to ed i find this gives me better mass


I wish I had LARGER hgh dose money mate..lol

as said I train eod , would the dosage and duration be of any real benfit? probs run through out pct also if it gose well

cheers


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Trenzyme said:


> cheers,
> 
> most folk say dont run 2 nor-19 aas but.. nothing has put slabs of muscle on my frame like npp and nothing alters my body comp like a good dose of tren , what do you think of bold?
> 
> i train eod so jabs would fit in nice to my program


Fair play mate. If you get no real bad sides from running 2 nandrolone based compounds then fair play. I would get some cialis just in case and be ready to drop one of the just in case. As you seem like a short chain ester kind of guy then if you do run into problems its going to be short lived.

Just because boldenone is a long chain ester doesent mean you have to pin one or week, I allways pin EOD and alternate it between my use of HCG/HMG. You cannot get a short chain bold, If you do run into any libido issus with tren and npp together an alternate would be test/tren/masteron.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

high dose eod mate is just double your daily dose so it would be 8iu's if you run 4iu's ed


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

redman said:


> Fair play mate. If you get no real bad sides from running 2 nandrolone based compounds then fair play. I would get some cialis just in case and be ready to drop one of the just in case. As you seem like a short chain ester kind of guy then if you do run into problems its going to be short lived.
> 
> Just because boldenone is a long chain ester doesent mean you have to pin one or week, I allways pin EOD and alternate it between my use of HCG/HMG. You cannot get a short chain bold, If you do run into any libido issus with tren and npp together an alternate would be test/tren/masteron.


 thanks

From what i read and hear you need to run bold for 12+ weeks to really get the benafit from it? .

I used to able to get bold prop and ace but never used it as Ive heard to may horror storys about it

ive never used eq (bold) so might give test/tren/eq a run, i love mast but it dosent put any real mass on me,


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> high dose eod mate is just double your daily dose so it would be 8iu's if you run 4iu's ed


I could probs afford to run up to 5 iu eod with the slin for the duration of the cycle, would you bother with such dosage

prob start with 2iu of each pwo and work up

sound reasonable?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

everyone starts somewhere mate no reason not to start on this dose


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> everyone starts somewhere mate no reason not to start on this dose


just 1 more question mate, should I run a lowish dose of t3/4 alongside the cycle?

cheers


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Trenzyme said:


> thanks
> 
> From what i read and hear you need to run bold for 12+ weeks to really get the benafit from it? .
> 
> ...


I made the mistake of trying bold prop and cyp. I lay on my bed shaking for around an hour in and thought I was going to die. The next three days were hell. I had to take timeoff work, I felt like I had flu times 10.

Bold cyp just stings like a mofo and makes you feel a bit drained and slightly weak.

I did try a transdermal boldenone base once and I was amazed it actually worked, It was 50mg/ml, I rubbed on 3ml/d, It was supposed to formulated to enable a 40% absorbation rate but I would say it was more like 30%. Still effective though

I agree mate cycles including EQ are more effective if they are 12 weeks or more but so are cycles including deca.

Test/EQ/Tren is my staple when bulking a very nice synergistic cycle IMO.

I use the ratio, 10:4:3. as an example.

1000mg/w Test. 400mg/w EQ. 300mg/w Tren

or

750mg/w Test. 300mg/w EQ. 225mg/w Tren


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Trenzyme said:


> just 1 more question mate, should I run a lowish dose of t3/4 alongside the cycle?
> 
> cheers


It takes a while for GH to negativly effect the thyroid gland so no need when you first use it but after 8 weeks i would say add it in at 25mcg's daily


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

redman said:


> I made the mistake of trying bold prop and cyp. I lay on my bed shaking for around an hour in and thought I was going to die. The next three days were hell. I had to take timeoff work, I felt like I had flu times 10.
> 
> Bold cyp just stings like a mofo and makes you feel a bit drained and slightly weak.
> 
> ...


lmao at bold prop story.. sorry mate ive heard a load of simaler storys , my souce tried to get me to buy a load cheap, i was like **** that..lol

if i do go with eq.. as its quite bit cheaper than npp

i think ill do somthing like

weeks 1-14 sust eod

weeks 1-14 eq 125 mg eod

weeks 1-10 tren ace 50-100 mg ed.. start at 50 and work up

weeks 1-6 winny 75 mg ed..

weeks 12-16 winny 100mg ed ..

slin and hgh pwo through out cycle and pct funds allowing, start very low as in scared of slin tbh, may recplace slin with igf if i chicken out on the slin ..lol, hcg as and when to keep shrinkage down during cycle

pct week 16

week 1-3 hcg 500ius eod

week 1-3 nolva 20mg ed

week 1-6 clomid 50mg ed

week 1-6 proviron 50mg ed

aifm through out cycle, pct and used as as test booster till next cycle

diets still in the making but aiming for 4500-5000 kals 500g protien, 400g carbs 200 fats

any comment welcome?

just reading that make me cringe.. its going to cost me mint , should be quite a ride though i reckon


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Trenzyme said:


> lmao at bold prop story.. sorry mate ive heard a load of simaler storys , my souce tried to get me to buy a load cheap, i was like **** that..lol
> 
> if i do go with eq.. as its quite bit cheaper than npp
> 
> ...


Ok hears my thoughts.

1) dont kick start with winny, IMO its a strange choice and 75mg is a lot.

2) 700mg/w of tren is too much, stick to 350mg/w 50mg ED or better still 100mg EOD but use tren-enan that way you can put your SUS/EQ/TREN in the same syringe. Also blood hormone levels of tren will rise very quickly compared to sus and EQ.

3) Use HCG 150iu EOD throughout your cycle and not through PCT.

4) When you come off tren, add proviron at 50mg/d you comming toward the end of the cycle and SHBG levels are on the up, the proviron will bind to the SHGB making the EQ and test that bit more effective, it will also help cussion the blow of comming off tren.

5) Stop EQ a week before the sus there still may be low levels of EQ in the system, I never like to start PCT unless im sure that the last compound to leave my system is test, I have kno escience to back this but I feel my PCT is more effective this way.

Good luck, thats a serious cycle there.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

5iu's gh taken in 2 pins (each 2.5iu's) and with 5iu's slin in each will definetely really fill you out, esp in the bodypart you have trained, you don't need to cycle it, it does bottom out, but you could use that combo for 3 x per week for many months.

I have done this and you always stay full and can expect upto 14lbs over a significant period of time, how much is real solid muscle is anyones guess, but its nicely placed glycogen at its best.

Last year i was hvering at only 14st, after using that combo for about 4-5 weeks I was upto 14st 12/13lbs.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

redman said:


> Ok hears my thoughts.
> 
> 1) dont kick start with winny, IMO its a strange choice and 75mg is a lot.
> 
> ...


many thanks, :beer: ,

planning cycles can my my head ache somtimes and can hear my wallet crying

just though but can you reconstitute hcg in oil and shoot with the tren ect


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Five-O said:


> 5iu's gh taken in 2 pins (each 2.5iu's) and with 5iu's slin in each will definetely really fill you out, esp in the bodypart you have trained, you don't need to cycle it, it does bottom out, but you could use that combo for 3 x per week for many months.
> 
> I have done this and you always stay full and can expect upto 14lbs over a significant period of time, how much is real solid muscle is anyones guess, but its nicely placed glycogen at its best.
> 
> Last year i was hvering at only 14st, after using that combo for about 4-5 weeks I was upto 14st 12/13lbs.


did you run it as part of a aas cycle or alone?

cheers


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Trenzyme said:


> did you run it as part of a aas cycle or alone?
> 
> cheers


I have run this as part of a cycle (weigh gain explained) and then when I came off AAS, where I lost 2-3lbs TOPS.....and that held.


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Trenzyme said:


> many thanks, :beer: ,
> 
> planning cycles can my my head ache somtimes and can hear my wallet crying
> 
> just though but can you reconstitute hcg in oil and shoot with the tren ect


No....

HCG and oil certainly dont mix.


----------

